
The Google News Initiative: Building a Stronger Future for News - sjs382
https://www.blog.google/topics/google-news-initiative/announcing-google-news-initiative/
======
ebellity
Looks like the "app store" business model for news subscriptions...
interesting. Very often I feel like I would be interested in subscribing to a
media outlet but I don't want to go through a cumbersome payment process,
possible issues with cancellations later on etc

~~~
dazc
Been there with The Times in the UK; boy they really don't want to make it
easy to leave.

